
Lambda Calculus (Kinda) Implemented in React Components - vga805
https://thoughtbyte.github.io/lambda-calculus-in-react/
======
vga805
OP here.

I put together this project over the weekend. There's little practical value
here other than being a fun learning exercise.

It's still a work in progress and I'd like to turn it into a conference
presentation maybe. Feedback, questions, etc. welcomed.

